# Hashi's and body temperature



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

I have hashi's and have been doing really well lately. I am on 1 grain of Naturethroid and have been at that level for about five months. Last labs were as follows:
TSH - 1.05 (range: .3 to 3.0)
FT3 - 3.5 (range: 2.6 to 6.5)
FT4 - .08 (range: .06 to 1.2)
I take my temperature and blood pressure every morning. My blood pressure runs anywehere from 98/78 to 115/80 which is fine. My body temperature had been 98.2 to 98.6, but the past week its running 97.5 to 98.0. 
Anyone else with Hashi's check their temperature? What are your ranges?


----------



## nvsmom (Sep 30, 2012)

My temp is always low. Always. My body temp was low back before my docs ever admitted I had a hypo problem. My temp is usually between 96.6 and 97.4; it's in the 96's in the morning and peaks into the 97's in the afternoon. If I hit 98F, I consider it to be a fever.

I've only been treated with synthroid for a few months, and while my doctor claims my 5.8 something TSH is normal, I feel hypo and my temp is no different than whenmy TSH was in the teens.

My bp is usually 90-105/60-70... about.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Why on earth would you check your temperature every morning? Or your blood pressure if it's normal?


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

Broda Barnes method Lynn, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Broda_Otto_Barnes specifically the Barnes basal body temperature test. Dr. Barnes put forth that tracking your body temperature first thing in the morning was a much better indicator of thyroid problems, especially Hashimoto's, than the TSH test.

Personally, just before I was diagnosed with the Hashi's, and before my thyroid crashed, I was running a morning temp average of 96.8. I had all the symptoms but was sub-clinical according to any blood test ran.


----------



## nvsmom (Sep 30, 2012)

CA-Lynn said:


> Why on earth would you check your temperature every morning? Or your blood pressure if it's normal?


I used to check mine every morning for fertility charting while trying to conceive. Your temps are about half a degree higher immediately following ovulation and goes back down at when your period starts.

... It's also helpful if you are using natural birth control.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

CA-Lynn said:


> Why on earth would you check your temperature every morning? Or your blood pressure if it's normal?


It's a good thing I do. My blood pressure has all of a sudden sky rocketed and had to see the doctor. My TSH has also gone up in the past month and my Free's are in the basement. 
Doc has increased my Naturethroid and we are watching my BP to make sure it comes down. SHE is the one that told me to check both on a regular basis. 
My point is, things can change in an instant and WE have to be our own advocates. 
People suffer with undetected high blood pressure all the time. Better safe than sorry.


----------

